# Pick Up Truck Owners, where do ya put your stuff ?



## HDRock (May 12, 2013)

Where do ya stow,    Saws, gas,oil ,maul,sledge, wedge, ropes, chains,cant hook, hookaroon, helmet,chaps,beverages, toilet paper , etc ???  Just sayin  what ever U need to go get the wood.
I only had one PU , never used for that purpose.
I use a trailer and Tahoe, or Jeep ZJ, all the stuff fits nicely in the back.
I am not knocking Pick Ups Just wondering


----------



## Descending sparky (May 12, 2013)

I just throw all the stuff right in the back seat, driving a ram 1500 crew cab with one guy it it leaves a whole lot of room for everything else! I was going to buy a tool box a while back for times like this, however this is before I considered a woodstove! Now I am glad I didn't spend a dime on the box cause that means less wood in the truck!


----------



## BrianK (May 12, 2013)

I just picked up one of these at TSC today:

JTT King Kong Mobile Jobsite Box​





It fits my Stihl MS 250 and Stihl MS290 Farm Boss, 2 gallon jugs of bar oil, six pack of mix oil, gallon jug of mixed gas, two sets of chaps, my helmet, various tools and felling wedges, Timberline sharpener, spare chains, etc. Seems to be water tight. We drove 45 miles in pouring rain with it in the bed of the pickup with no water getting in and its easy to lift in and out and wheels around easy too.


----------



## nate379 (May 12, 2013)

The stuff that doesn't matter to get wet (saws, gas cans, rakes, peavies, wedges, chains, bar oil, empty beer cans, etc, etc, etc.) goes in the bed and the other stuff (chaps, ear pro, gloves, $hit tickets, food) goes behind the front seats. I keep the back seats folded up so there's a fair amount of room back there.

I don't use my truck bed for hauling wood though.  I have a trailer and a dumptruck for that.


----------



## swagler85 (May 12, 2013)

All my gear goes in the tool box, keeps it out of the bed so I can throw rounds there and not worry about burying any gear I'm not using. And when I'm done I simply throw my stuff back in the box and head out. Would be nice if I had an extended cab to give me more room for rounds in bed. But that will come with the next truck when this one dies.


----------



## NH_Wood (May 12, 2013)

I have a bad cap on my truck - sucks for hauling wood, but I need to lock my other work equipment when I'm working away from home - so, easy storage for the saws, etc. in the back. Really hate loading and unloading wood with the cap though. Cheers!


----------



## gmule (May 12, 2013)

My truck is really only used for plowing snow and hauling wood so I just throw all my gear on the passenger seat or on the passenger side floor. When i am not cutting I have everything on a shelf in my workshop.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 12, 2013)

If I'm going to wood site everything goes in the bed. I have a ratcheting load bar to keep things in place. Afterwards when the bed is full, I either find a safe splot amongst the wood in the bed or it goes in the back seat on the floor.


----------



## Scols (May 12, 2013)

I keep everything but the gas can and tie down ropes in the back seat of my ram 1500. The floor of my back seat fits my saw, fiskars,timberjack, chaps, small tool box and a few other odds and ends and still leaves enough room to fit one adult or two kids in the back seat.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 12, 2013)

In the toolbox


----------



## blacktail (May 12, 2013)

Saw, gas, and oil go in the bed with the wood. Everything else is in the back seat.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 12, 2013)

Milk crates, toolbox and saws, everything in the bed 'til I get to the cutting site, on the ground 'til the truck is full, on top of the load on the way home. TP and permits in the glove box.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 12, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Where do ya stow, Saws, gas,oil ,maul,sledge, wedge, ropes, chains,cant hook, hookaroon, helmet,chaps,beverages, toilet paper , etc ??? Just sayin what ever U need to go get the wood.
> I only had one PU , never used for that purpose.
> I use a trailer and Tahoe, or Jeep ZJ, all the stuff fits nicely in the back.
> I am not knocking Pick Ups Just wondering


 
I wedge most of that in the 4"-6" left between the last row and the tailgate. Sometimes I have to bungee a couple things down. If worse comes to worst I stow items in the extended cab portion of my extended cab Dodge 3500.


----------



## KaptJaq (May 12, 2013)

I have a crew cab.  Everything except the gas can goes in the back seat in a couple of covered tool boxes or lays across on the floor.  Easy to clean out if I'm going to have more than two people in the truck.

KaptJaq


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 12, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I wedge most of that in the 4"-6" left between the last row and the tailgate.


 
You're cutting your wood an inch too short.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 12, 2013)

I'll be using a regular cab longbed to get rounds, almost got a utility trailer today but its already sold. I too was wondering where the gear is going to go. The truck has a lid & if im with a helper there will be no room in the cab & the stuff in the bad may get damaged. I was thinking I can use a trailer reciever cargo carrier thing intill I get a small trailer. Those are licely priced at china freight.


----------



## nate379 (May 12, 2013)

Passengers side floor.  On top of the wood, etc.


----------



## Hills Hoard (May 12, 2013)

i've protected my rear seats with covers and have rubber floor mats etc so i am happy putting the saw, axe, petrol, oil etc back there.  I will usea  plastic tub  to put oil, lube and petrol etc..This weekend I installed a cargo net on the back seat so I can safely place things in the back seat without than flying around.  I even put logs int he back seat if i can.

The tray is reserved for wood!


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 12, 2013)

I have a bed rail box it holds everything 2 saws, oil, 3 axes, extra chains, cant hook, jumper cables ( Never know when you need to jump start a tree ) , floor jack, random tools, ratchet straps and a few other things. 

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (May 13, 2013)

I'm thinking about a small enclosed trailer for the saws and other gear and just leaving the wood hauling to the truck!


----------



## USMC80 (May 13, 2013)

I have a tonneau cover and made a separator out of a 2x10, and painted it.  I'll have to get a pic.  It keeps my saw, oil, gas etc.. from moving around


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I'm thinking about a small enclosed trailer for the saws and other gear and just leaving the wood hauling to the truck!


 Why not a hitch mount box that can be pulled out when your loading ?

Pete


----------



## lukem (May 13, 2013)

In with the wood.  I don't carry much gear though.  Saw, gas, oil, scrench, file.  Do most of my cutting with the ATV anymore, so I just take the saw and fill up the gas and oil after every couple loads.


----------



## Danno77 (May 13, 2013)

I use a hitch mount tray and a hard plastic box that fits right on it. I bungee the box down and take it completely off the truck when I'm loading, but I leave the hitch rack on there because it makes a nice step up onto the tailgate if I need to be climbing in and out of the truck bed.

If nothing else you could just buy a big rubbermaid tub and strap that to the hitch rack. Mine is sized right so that it fits two chainsaws, my PPE, a couple of mauls, chains, tools, etc and then I have room on the rack to strap some mix with space to spare. I bet there is a picture around here somewhere of it.


----------



## Danno77 (May 13, 2013)

this pretty much explains what i do. feeling lazy today.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/this-is-how-i-roll.55594/#post-55594


----------



## Bigfoot (May 13, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> this pretty much explains what i do. feeling lazy today.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/this-is-how-i-roll.55594/#post-55594


 
Nice


----------



## Highbeam (May 14, 2013)

You don't need all that stuff. Saw on the floorboard, one 5 gallon bucket holds everything else. Everything goes in the cab and wood goes in the bed. On the way to the woodlot I leave the gas can in the bed since it will stink up the cab but on the way home it fits in the bucket.

I see no reason to put anything in the bed amongst the rounds. That's a good way to smash your gear or lose it.

Never bring an axe or maul to the woodlot. You have a saw for crying out loud, they work great for cutting stuff.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 14, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Never bring an axe or maul to the woodlot. You have a saw for crying out loud, they work great for cutting stuff.


 
I occasionally need my maul to drive those felling wedges. The trees don't always want to fall, or fall the right way. Same reason I have a cable-puller/come-along, chain and tow straps.


----------



## Danno77 (May 14, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> You don't need all that stuff. Saw on the floorboard, one 5 gallon bucket holds everything else. Everything goes in the cab and wood goes in the bed. On the way to the woodlot I leave the gas can in the bed since it will stink up the cab but on the way home it fits in the bucket.
> 
> I see no reason to put anything in the bed amongst the rounds. That's a good way to smash your gear or lose it.
> 
> Never bring an axe or maul to the woodlot. You have a saw for crying out loud, they work great for cutting stuff.


1. Saw on the floorboard? Do you take the bar off to fit it there?
2. I have NEVER broken anything in the bed of my truck because of wood. If your wood shifts that much then I hope you aren't driving down the road with it like that.
3. I use my maul for splitting the stuff that's too large to hoist into the back of the truck whole
4. I use my axe to tap in the felling wedges while felling or while bucking really large logs on the ground. I know a saw can cut, but redundancy has saved my day more than once.
5. I bring a lot of other stuff like PPE that wouldn't fit in a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## HDRock (May 14, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> You don't need all that stuff. Saw on the floorboard, one 5 gallon bucket holds everything else. Everything goes in the cab and wood goes in the bed. On the way to the woodlot I leave the gas can in the bed since it will stink up the cab but on the way home it fits in the bucket.
> 
> I see no reason to put anything in the bed amongst the rounds. That's a good way to smash your gear or lose it.
> 
> Never bring an axe or maul to the woodlot. You have a saw for crying out loud, they work great for cutting stuff.


 
Obviously , you wouldn't take things U don't need  but,  I take what I need to get the job at hand done, saw, axe, maul , or dynamite


----------



## bogydave (May 14, 2013)

Dirty stuff in the bed of the truck.
maul, axe, saws not in a case, bed of the truck
Smelly oily gas cans, oil jug etc. in the bed of the truck(or in the milk crate on the ATV if it's going).
Few bungees thru handles etc to hold it reasonably in place.

Clothes, Chaps, bucket of rope, clevises, chain, pulleys etc in the back seat of the cab.
Saw tool box & Saw in the case, back seat too.

I take several thing I hope to not use or need.
But the cutting area is a good hour from home & fairly remote .


----------



## MasterMech (May 15, 2013)

I can usually find a place to wedge my cant hook in the bed, even with it loaded down. Gonna be hard for the rounds to hurt that thing.

Saws do fit on the floorboard, sideways usually. Most of the time I can get 2 down there without cases. If you have vinyl floors, the chains can be rough on them, I recommend scabbards.

Milk crate holds xtra chains, file kit, wedges, bar oil and other misc gear. Sometimes, if I'm running a customer's saw for testing/tuning, I'll bring my tach kit with me in the milk crate. I roll up my chaps, a sweatshirt or jacket (weather depending), and stuff them next to the crate, usually perch the hardhat somewhere in there too. I always take my splitting hatchet with me, it's big enough to drive felling wedges, hacks away small branches/bark, and will split a good-size round (under 12") if I so desire, but that's really just for fun.

It's a tight fit in a reg cab pickup but doable. Problem usually is that there is no room for a helper.


----------



## Danno77 (May 15, 2013)

BTW, if you are a scrounger have all of your stuff ready to go at a moments notice. This goes for ANY solution you choose. If I got a call right now i'd be in the truck ready to go as fast as I could lace my workbooks on.


----------



## gzecc (May 15, 2013)

IMO pick up trucks are pretty much useless in a rainy/snowy invironments as a primary vehicle. Unless you put a cap on the back, but then you severely limit its abilities. An SUV and trailer is much more practical. OK let me have it!


----------



## MasterMech (May 15, 2013)

gzecc said:


> IMO pick up trucks are pretty much useless in a rainy/snowy invironments as a primary vehicle. Unless you put a cap on the back, but then you severely limit its abilities. An SUV and trailer is much more practical.


 
Coming from somebody who has driven a pickup truck from the first day he could see over the dash, you sir are about to get what you asked for. 




gzecc said:


> OK let me have it!


 
Fair 'nuff. 

First of all, let's see you try this with your SUV and trailer. I need the make and model of your tow vehicle and the specs on your trailer. You aren't going to touch loads that heavy (especially the oak!) with anything less than a Tahoe and a tandem axle trailer.














My Canyon has a soft cover that unsnaps from the bed and stows in the cab in less than two minutes. Goes back on in under five. You can get a similar device for any pickup for under $400. I can go to the grocery store (Sams Club for example) max out both the bed space and my credit card  and drive it home with the wife and kid comfortably seated in the cab, no matter the weather. I can haul in the rain, snow, sun, locusts, frogs, whatever. I never have to run home to get the trailer to haul big loads, depending on the truck I happen to be driving, I could pull over, load up 2/3 of a cord or more, and head home without a second thought. It has happened.  I can pickup my own brand-new refrigerator, mattress, or any other large and bulky item. I never have to pay delivery fees on anything that fits in my truck.

Not only can I haul just about everything you can fit on a single axle trailer in the bed of my truck (8 ft bed here), I can always hook on a trailer in addition to really shame an SUV. And that trailer can be much larger than what your average SUV can handle. If you aren't sold yet, I can completely make a mess of the bed of my truck and clean-up is a simple sweep-out, hose-down affair.

And I am soooo much cooler than you at the drive-in theatre.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 15, 2013)

gzecc said:


> IMO pick up trucks are pretty much useless in a rainy/snowy invironments as a primary vehicle. Unless you put a cap on the back, but then you severely limit its abilities. An SUV and trailer is much more practical. OK let me have it!


 
I'm looking for a small 5X8 trailer, the right used one will pop up sometime, needs a 3500 axle... Now my regular cab truck does have a lid but a 1/2ton can only carry so much anyhow. I plan on building a box for my cargo carrier to house the gear that's  lockable. Since this is my first season at getting wood it's quite fun & exciting.
    I see I'll need some chains & that tool that helps roll the logs over, whats that called? I seen those at the dealer for about $190 _, ouch! -MIKE


----------



## MasterMech (May 15, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> I'm looking for a small 5X8 trailer, the right used one will pop up sometime, needs a 3500 axle...


 
You will have better luck finding a 5x10 or 6x10/12 with a 3500lb axle under it. 5x8 is usually a 2K axle underneath.




Bigfoot said:


> that tool that helps roll the logs over, whats that called?


Cant Hook




Bigfoot said:


> I seen those at the dealer for about $190 _, ouch!


 
What kind? That's awful pricey, the best in the biz, Log Rite aren't even that expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/LogRite-Alumi...-fkmr1&keywords=Log+Rite+48"+Handle+Cant+Hook


----------



## bigbarf48 (May 15, 2013)

gzecc said:


> IMO pick up trucks are pretty much useless in a rainy/snowy invironments as a primary vehicle. Unless you put a cap on the back, but then you severely limit its abilities. An SUV and trailer is much more practical. OK let me have it!



That's why I drive a bronco, the best of both worlds!


----------



## MasterMech (May 15, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> That's why I drive a bronco, the best of both worlds!


What year?  And what Bronco?  I don't see any pics, it must not've happened.......


----------



## gzecc (May 15, 2013)

There is no doubt there are plenty of situations that a p/u shines, generally big bulky items. If its 10' lumber or sheetrock its a joke especially if its rainy. For a primary vehicle its a very task specific tool.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 15, 2013)

5-gallon pail full of miscellaneous tools (scrench, extra chains, etc.), chainsaw, ax and gas/oil jugs . . . I put them on the floor in the back seat area of the pick up (seat folds up). Sure, it may smell up the cab a bit with some gas fumes and occasionally the Husky will leak out some oil . . . but I figure it's a pick-up . . . it's not a limousine.

As for truck vs. SUV . . . I sold my SUV and purposefully bought a pick-up. While either can haul wood home, I find it a lot easier to not have to bother with hooking up the trailer everytime I want to haul some wood home . . . and for some folks there would be the extra cost of registering the trailer . . . or even just buying a trailer . . . or maintaining the trailer.

That said . . . the pick up is not my daily driver. I have a beater Honda Accord for that purpose. It gets much better gas mileage.


----------



## bigbarf48 (May 15, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> What year? And what Bronco? I don't see any pics, it must not've happened.......


 
Heres a few pics 

Its a '94 with a 351


----------



## MasterMech (May 15, 2013)

gzecc said:


> If its 10' lumber or sheetrock its a joke especially if its rainy.


and an SUV isn't?  Unless you're hauling in an enclosed trailer, you're up against the same weather I am my friend. 




12 footers, in the rain, but it was PT lumber. 

12' boards in all but the largest SUV's (maybe a Tahoe/Expedition, Suburban/Excursion) is going to be a challenge (roof rack?) and even then, still out in the weather.


----------



## HDRock (May 15, 2013)

Dang, what happened here SUV,PU war 
Part of the reason I ask the question is cuz I see some situations where a PU would much better than my SUV and trailer , like getting into trails and getting back out loaded with wood. If U spy some wood U don't have to go get your trailer.   And hay,    a PU and a trailer can haul a lot.
There are pros n cons for ether one


----------



## tomahawk (May 16, 2013)

I throw all my gear in to the bed of my truck. I just leave a small space towards the tailgate for the saws, gas, etc. Hopefully I'll get a trailer soon so I can increase my haul everytime I go out.


----------



## gmule (May 16, 2013)

gzecc said:


> IMO pick up trucks are pretty much useless in a rainy/snowy invironments as a primary vehicle. Unless you put a cap on the back, but then you severely limit its abilities. An SUV and trailer is much more practical. OK let me have it!


 
Meh, To each his own. I prefer to own multiple vehicles for specific tasks. 
I own a pickup, minivan, suv, trailer,street bike, dirt bike  each one does it's own job very well


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 17, 2013)

To be honest Ed I love both and don't want to be without either ! I can bring home a heck of a lot of wood between the 86 k1500 and the 2000 lb trailer.

Pete


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 17, 2013)

gmule said:


> Meh, To each his own. I prefer to own multiple vehicles for specific tasks.
> I own a pickup, minivan, suv, trailer,street bike, dirt bike each one does it's own job very well


 
+1
Heidi and I each have a high mpg (40+) runabout for daily use and a 4wd wagon for snow and backroads. Then there's the 4wd wood truck/snowplow and a couple of others just because. If the car you planned to drive won't start, just pick another.


----------



## gzecc (May 17, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> and an SUV isn't? Unless you're hauling in an enclosed trailer, you're up against the same weather I am my friend.
> 
> View attachment 102309
> 
> ...


 I can fit 10' trim boards in my suv and keep them out of the weather. Of couse, just a few. Sometimes thats all you need.


----------



## gmule (May 17, 2013)

gzecc said:


> I can fit 10' trim boards in my suv and keep them out of the weather. Of couse, just a few. Sometimes thats all you need.


 
12 footers fit in the minivan and if I pop out the seats I can fit full sheets of drywall or plywood in it too.


----------



## gmule (May 17, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> +1
> Heidi and I each have a high mpg (40+) runabout for daily use and a 4wd wagon for snow and backroads. Then there's the 4wd wood truck/snowplow and a couple of others just because. If the car you planned to drive won't start, just pick another.


 
It is nice to have options


----------



## MasterMech (May 18, 2013)

gmule said:


> 12 footers fit in the minivan and if I pop out the seats I can fit full sheets of drywall or plywood in it too.


 
It was hilarious when we were loading new snowblowers in a snowstorm for customers that had just bought them....  They fit in a mini-van just fine but the guy with a Suburban had to take the chute and handles off to get it in.


----------



## gzecc (May 21, 2013)

Large vans and mini vans are great. Much more versatile than the average pick up.


----------



## gmule (May 21, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Large vans and mini vans are great. Much more versatile than the average pick up.


 
I would love to find a full size Ford van with 4x4 and v-10 or turbo Diesel


----------



## gmule (May 21, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> It was hilarious when we were loading new snowblowers in a snowstorm for customers that had just bought them.... They fit in a mini-van just fine but the guy with a Suburban had to take the chute and handles off to get it in.


 
I picked up a washer and dryer with the caravan and the back seats out. They slid right in. 

Out on one of the back roads there is a 50's Chevy Panel wagon I would love to buy but the owner is one of those people that need a round tuit before they ever start working on it so he won't sell it. I ask him every once in a while if he wants to sell and the answer is always no.


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Large vans and mini vans are great. Much more versatile than the average pick up.


----------



## HDRock (May 21, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Large vans and mini vans are great. Much more versatile than the average pick up.


I have never loaded wood in my SUV ..It's ok for other stuff but
Loading and unloading wood in a van or SUV would be a PITA


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I have never loaded wood in my SUV ..It's ok for other stuff but
> Loading and unloading wood in a van or SUV would be a PITA


There was a gentleman here on the forum using a cargo van to haul wood and he posted the results of a few scrounges, coming to exactly the same conclusion, PITA.  Can't remember enough info to hunt down those posts however.


----------



## HDRock (May 21, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> There was a gentleman here on the forum using a cargo van to haul wood and he posted the results of a few scrounges, coming to exactly the same conclusion, PITA. Can't remember enough info to hunt down those posts however.


When I go pick up kiln dried hardwood lumber, Even if it would fit in the back of the SUV , I just use the trailer cuz it is much easier, a PU would be better, no pissin around with the trailer


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2013)

HDRock said:


> When I go pick up kiln dried hardwood lumber, Even if it would fit in the back of the SUV , I just use the trailer cuz it is much easier, a PU would be better, no pissin around with the trailer


Or take both and load both.  (the PU and the trailer that is.)


----------

